# Piranha vs. Barracuda



## JiggaMan73 (Oct 21, 2003)

I have a quick question. I saw the fish catcher selling a Piyara Barracuda "The Vampire Fish" Will these co exist with 6 - 5inch RBP's in an 85 gallon tank? It would be a cool addition to the tank and they eat only live food as well.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

no, piranha would own them


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

no, piranha would own them


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

No they would not be able to peacefully coexist for life. The P would eventually take the paraya out.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

one or the other will get killed


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

bye bye barracuda.


----------



## tlove700 (Jun 8, 2004)

i had one in a tank with 3 reds about 2-3 inches long the paryara was about 4-6 inches long and they co existed for about 4 months. i mean besides the fin nip here and there. all was well. it only ate live fish though. and it needs alot of it.


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

So what exactly were you going to house this fish in when it gets full grown to 6 feet?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

payaras looks mean because of their nasty visage and dental presentation. But they're not as aggressive as P's. and yes they grow 6 feet long.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

EnFuego said:


> So what exactly were you going to house this fish in when it gets full grown to 6 feet?


 Fresh water baracuda, not the real one


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

The cuda would die!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dont mix piranhas with out expecting to lose something


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

any fish that is put in a tank with a Piranha will fall victim to it either immediately or eventually. they have razor sharp teeth........if you dont think so just press your finger lightly on the inside of its upper jaw....you will bleed guarenteed.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Blackdude said:


> EnFuego said:
> 
> 
> > So what exactly were you going to house this fish in when it gets full grown to 6 feet?
> ...


 the Acestrorynchus (fresh water cudas).

*CHECK THIS OUT.*


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

In the wild, payara eat piranha's for breakfast.

In a tank, one fish will die in no-time, that's a guarantee: which one will kick the bucket depends on who's the first to deliver a fatal blow: both piranha and payara are very capable of killing each other.


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

hmmm....it all depends i think. A few piranhas up against that thing th piranhas would win, maybe if it was just one Nattereri it might lose to the payara. But if the payara was in a tank with several P. Nattereri, it would not live long.


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

Give this a thought


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Does anyone realize that this common question has been asked over and over again? Piranas are scavengers (like buzzards and wolves). They are shy by nature, but given the opportunity they will kill whatever is placed in the tank, particularly if they sense a threat, spur of the moment hunger, or just because they can. They are unpredicable and while larger fish can kill a pirana the same is true if you have a sufficient school of pirana they will kill a larger fish. That's how it works. So putting in another fish in dreaming of seeing a Amazon biotope w/piranas and other fishes in a home aquario is nonsense and your better off sticking to neons, glowlites and tiny armored catfishes w/o piranas. The only critter that has usually survived "peacefully" with piranas (speaking strictly of Pygocentrus) are pacus, oscars and some types of catfishes. But with the exception of the possible exception of the pacu, the others are usually eaten over time.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Piranhas are mean ass little sons of bitches!


----------

